

Is mobile gaming a threat to the games industry? - SlipperySlope
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/356139/is-mobile-gaming-a-threat-to-the-games-industry/

======
Kelliot
I see mobile gaming as an entirely new field which can be explored. Mobile
devices dont have the specs or controls to be considered true competitors to
PC / console gaming.

While better consoles have killed off vast amounts of PC gaming exclusivity i
don't think mobile devices will impede to much on traditional games.

